# The N-Bomb



## Sydney

Hello,
My names Sydney and I am an African American who just happens to be apart of this culture. I have lots of culturaly diverse people in my life. I have many racially diverse people in my family. I did a lil travelin' in my teens and I still see my traveling buddies and meet loads of new kids very often. I'v overheard lots of kids using the "N" word, and I don't mean "Nigga" I mean "Ni**er".....  Let me remind you, I am a black woman from Nashville, TN. I take great offense to this and would like some kind of explanation. What really gets me down about all of this is kids trying to justify the use of the word with phrases like "There's a Ni**er in every race.", or "It just means ignorant person.". To top it all off, some of these kids are wearing DK t-shirts and Nuasea or Leftover Crack patches. These kids often have dread locks and so much dirt on their faces they almost look black themselves, lol. I"m just tierd of meeting ignorant punx that think it's socially acceptable to drop the N-Bomb within inches of a southern black girls ear buds. It IS RACIST, there is NO EXCUSE! If you dare to disagree, please step up and explain yourself you facist..... To all my knowledgable kids out there that respect other human beings, stay true and keep the true spirit of punk rock goin... to the rest of you... DO YOURSELF A FAVOR, AND READ A LIL MORE. STUDY SOME MOTHERFUCKING HISTORY.

Cheers,
Sydney...  "Sunny War"


----------



## MrD

Sydney said:


> I"m just tierd of meeting ignorant punx



What were you expecting?


----------



## CXR1037

Here's my thoughts on the matter ( I hope I'm not auto-discredited due to being white).

People are animals and some of them will not respect you right off the bat. Do you think flipping out over the word "nigger" is going to stop them from that, though? One of my favorite examples of this was a black motocross racer in the south. Someone said, "we don't race niggers here." The black family's response: "good, because we're just here to race motocross."

People need to see people as people, not as black or white or gay people but just people.


----------



## Komjaunimas

EDIT: didn't read the CXR1037 post, would have just quoted it but here you go, my piece of mind...

Why does wearing a DK etc patch subject you to be racially tollerant etc? Praise the lord cause im a sinner (joking) but im most racially/religious/etc intollerant/xenophobic little fuck you gonna meet just because it gets people angry. The more angry you'll get the more trolls such as me you will encounter... go figure


----------



## steelcitybrew

dumb ass thread


----------



## Vonuist

I agree that we shouldn't use hate-speech and buzz-words to define some nebulous "other" as an object of hate.
So, with that in mind, who are you talking about when you say "sheep"?


----------



## acrata4ever

i dont use it, and when people do i say something. even if they feel "theyve earned the right" i dont care if im hit i say something. jews and irish immigrants were once called white N. i dont like the word sand N. i have a mixed family mostly arabic looking/latin american and i dont like the name calling or the dirty looks i get from white people. recently i heard a native american use the word prairie N. i said something. and im going to keep saying something. this catch all insult of servitude has to end. what really pisses me off is wherever you go the world is a layer cake. with the chocolate on the bottom, coffee in the middle and the cream on top, and it makes me sick. i really hate this idea of lighter skin has its privleges. i heard an indian woman say "well im very light skinned for an indian". jamaican women say this too. i say something. and to this this goes back to a caveman mentality of day good night scary... its sickening, really makes me sick. fight the good fight, peace!


----------



## Sydney

Vonuist said:


> I agree that we shouldn't use hate-speech and buzz-words to define some nebulous "other" as an object of hate.
> So, with that in mind, who are you talking about when you say "sheep"?



oh, the "only the sheep are unaware" is a song lyric of mine. http://soundcloud.com/search?q[fulltext]=sunny+war


----------



## Sydney

MrD said:


> What were you expecting?


I'm not an ignorant punk, and neither are any of my friends.


----------



## Sydney

acrata4ever said:


> i dont use it, and when people do i say something. even if they feel "theyve earned the right" i dont care if im hit i say something. jews and irish immigrants were once called white N. i dont like the word sand N. i have a mixed family mostly arabic looking/latin american and i dont like the name calling or the dirty looks i get from white people. recently i heard a native american use the word prairie N. i said something. and im going to keep saying something. this catch all insult of servitude has to end. what really pisses me off is wherever you go the world is a layer cake. with the chocolate on the bottom, coffee in the middle and the cream on top, and it makes me sick. i really hate this idea of lighter skin has its privleges. i heard an indian woman say "well im very light skinned for an indian". jamaican women say this too. i say something. and to this this goes back to a caveman mentality of day good night scary... its sickening, really makes me sick. fight the good fight, peace!


this was more the answer I was looking for!


----------



## Vonuist

Sydney said:


> oh, the "only the sheep are unaware" is a song lyric of mine. http://soundcloud.com/search?q[fulltext]=sunny war



Sorry, I thought you might have been one of those Infocult nuts. Being online makes me a little over-vigilant when it comes to the presence of the Conspiracy Theory crowd.


----------



## Sydney

steelcitybrew said:


> Okay so I grew up around alot of SHARPS, ARA and the sort
> 
> I can try to put myself in your shoes, but my imagination is pretty limited due to me being white.
> I also find myself stuck on the fence on alot of issues, this being one of them.
> 
> I think its bullshit there are words out there that are as oppressive, and mood changing as the word nigger. I believe this word only serves to oppress, but alot of kids dont see this and use the word mainly for shock value, most of them never mean to infer anything in particular. Just ignorant to the fact that it was a word created by white people to use towards their 'property'.
> 
> But I also think its bullshit me and my friends going around, and beating the shit out of these kids who dont know any better because the way they were raised, influenced by peers, etc.
> 
> Alot of these kids dont know any better, and had no idea really, why we were fighting them. So what do they naturally do? fight back. I found alot of what we did was reinforce (i dunno if this is the right word) what these kids believed, and brought them together. This same thing ive seen happen in alot of other bigger cities at least in canada. Granted, I feel as if there are less and less in my city (maybe just due to growing up, or lying low due to scrutiny, and thus still continuing this cycle), but none the less, I find a bunch of these ARA, SHARP groups worse because they are physically opressing people and not constructively making the situation any better.
> 
> Anger, I dont believe will ever be able to squash racism, or any type of prejudice.
> 
> I do believe in debates and having "big boy" discussions, and I feel they work better then violence, or hostility. Ive definitely changed more minds this way (or at the very least they held an open mind for the length of the conversation) than I think I ever did using violence.
> 
> "and I don't mean "Nigga" I mean "Ni**er"....."
> Theres a difference?
> 
> "If you dare to disagree, please step up and explain yourself you facist."
> I also think the poster of this thread needs to give her head a shake. That statement (along with others) makes you look uneducated.
> 
> I dont believe someone can ever be part of the solution if you cant talk with a level head. No one ever listens to people who are yelling, talking with anger, or straight up talking at them. If people want to make a difference educate, have discussions, teach these kids a bit of empathy
> 
> Fuck, I kinda went off on a tangent, sorry, im just gunna post what I have


I just know some real gansta, thugly motherfuckers who listen to mad hip hop and talk like boys from oakland. Nigga not bad if your just gangsta, lol. The "ga" and the "ger" make a huge difference, and don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Vonuist

I have a great time playing the "dumb limey" when I go the US.
One of my favourite pastimes is to act like I don't know what racist and homophobic terms mean and ask the person, full of faux naivity, 'What does that word mean?'
I find it quite entertaining to watch someone growing increasingly more embarrassed by their own bigotry as they explain to you why they chose to use the word. It's non-confrontational and tends to catch them off-guard.

NB: This approach doesn't work with proper extremists like neo-nazis or cops.


----------



## Sydney

Sydney said:


> I just know some real gansta, thugly motherfuckers who listen to mad hip hop and talk like boys from oakland. Nigga not bad if your just gangsta, lol. The "ga" and the "ger" make a huge difference, and don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw


----------



## steelcitybrew

dumb ass thread


----------



## crazy john

its a word. you give it all the power it has.


----------



## bryanpaul

yeah i feel like a jerk alot of times.... ive used that word lightly in the past.... not necessarily in a racist context, usually mocking rednecks and whatnot...or being the obnoxious immature drunk idiot who tries to purposefully offend people ....but yeah...too much badness attached to that, might be some inside joke between you and your freinds that doesnt even involve race...but what happens when the lil 7 year old afr. american kid right up the street hears your(my) drunk ass blurt it out....yeah,......i definitely dont use that word anymore........i dunno.....sorry sydney cuz at one time i was probably that drunk idiot who blurted out the n-word actin stoopid ..............and folks who say "oh, it doesnt necessarilly refer to african americans......it means ignorant...." ....thats a buncha BS for sure, yeah read a history book...derogotory word.....the worst is little kids growing up hearing daddy say "ni**** this, and n*****that" seriously fucked up...... ...... anyway thanks for puttin this out here...


----------



## DownandOut

Sydney said:


> I'm not an ignorant punk, and neither are any of my friends.


In my opinion if you're under the age of 40 and don't think you're an ignorant punk you're just a stupid asshole. Just my opinion don't mean nothin. I don't agree with dropping the N bomb and I'd guess that the folks who were saying it around you were trying to impress you with their lack of caring about the word. This is annoying Sydney you're right assholes use the word but they're just young assholes who are figuring life out, get over it.


----------



## bryanpaul

crazy john said:


> its a word. you give it all the power it has.


thats BS......you might not give much power to it...but what happens when an old lady who lived through the civil rights era hears you say it.....or a little kid.......or what happens when your walkin by sydney while she's busking and you say it........ that term is a artifact from some horrible shit in the past....it oughta be buried and forgotten along with the shit it represents


----------



## katbastard

nigger and nigga are the same thing, taking words "back" is bullshit. thats like me calling my jewish friends kike, being half a jew, as i am, or all jewish, does not make it ok to call other jewish people kike. every time i hear people use the term nigga it sets them back in my head a bunch. it pisses me off to see douche bag kids at rainbow gathering making large swastika in the dirt who are not Hindu, drinking and making shit to piss people off. i do not have an anti-swastika tattooed on my neck cuz i like DK. so OP if you wish to empower your self and your "race" ask your black friends, the thugly ones, to make up a new word to call them self. and as for any kind of other "race" using the word nigga, or nigger, makes you a racist in my eyes.
oh yeah, fuck punk rock.


----------



## Puckett

Sydney said:


> I just know some real gansta, thugly motherfuckers who listen to mad hip hop and talk like boys from oakland. Nigga not bad if your just gangsta, lol. The "ga" and the "ger" make a huge difference, and don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about.



I dont know what your tlking about. I just dont see the difference in the word nigga and nigger. Its the same fucking word, with the same fucking meaning. And i didnt know if you listen to mad hip hop its ok to say nigga/nigger.

in my high school there were 10 white people and i heard the word nigger/nigga (still same fucking word) more times than i could count. I hear black people say it more than i do white people. so ok if your with a black guy and a white guy and the black guy says nigger/nigga its ok cuz hes black but if the white guy says it you give him dirty looks and go off on him?

So now you see these girls going on their little 'Slut walk' they do it to impower themselfs and all that bull shit but they hate to be called sluts. if you hate to be called a slut then why walk in a slut walk with the word slut on you if you hate it so much. its the same damn thing if you go around saying nigga but you hate to be caled or hear the word nigger. its the same damn fucking word!


----------



## Vonuist

What about post-modernism and the free play of signs and signifiers? Does that have any place in this, increasingly reactionary, debate?


----------



## stalebread

Sydney said:


> Hello,
> My names Sydney and I am an African American who just happens to be apart of this culture. I have lots of culturaly diverse people in my life. I have many racially diverse people in my family. I did a lil travelin' in my teens and I still see my traveling buddies and meet loads of new kids very often. I'v overheard lots of kids using the "N" word, and I don't mean "Nigga" I mean "Ni**er".....  Let me remind you, I am a black woman from Nashville, TN. I take great offense to this and would like some kind of explanation. What really gets me down about all of this is kids trying to justify the use of the word with phrases like "There's a Ni**er in every race.", or "It just means ignorant person.". To top it all off, some of these kids are wearing DK t-shirts and Nuasea or Leftover Crack patches. These kids often have dread locks and so much dirt on their faces they almost look black themselves, lol. I"m just tierd of meeting ignorant punx that think it's socially acceptable to drop the N-Bomb within inches of a southern black girls ear buds. It IS RACIST, there is NO EXCUSE! If you dare to disagree, please step up and explain yourself you facist..... To all my knowledgable kids out there that respect other human beings, stay true and keep the true spirit of punk rock goin... to the rest of you... DO YOURSELF A FAVOR, AND READ A LIL MORE. STUDY SOME MOTHERFUCKING HISTORY.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sydney...  "Sunny War"


I just choke-slammed a guy a couple weeks ago behind that shit. It ain't cool at all.


----------



## acrata4ever

i didnt get at this before. but i also say something when i hear the word wigger. again the catch all insult that applied to everyone, meaning less than human. i worked with a canadian girl in netherlands. she used it talking about a rapper called ali B (bey). i got right in her face and informed her he was a morroccan and african. then i told her how i was called wigger singing in a jamaican metal band or with black blues artsist. ive even been called that walking around with my family. the drummer who was cape verdian called me jerry curl white boy. i thought that was funny but i really dont like the word wigger and i also say something.


----------



## CXR1037

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYwXSwP2AC0


----------



## dprogram

I was one of 5 white kids on my bus when I was a kid and got picked on and beat up on a daily basis yet my first friends were black dudes from across the street. I used to hate being called "Cracker" or "white bread" or Rooty Poot" but now I could give a fuck less. Call me what you want. It doesn't affect my self esteem one bit because I KNOW who the fuck I am. The OP needs to get the fuck over other people being dumb asses. It's them not you. =) Oh yeah and I am still one of the few that believes in PLUR and I don't give a fuck if anyone else likes it or not.


----------



## MrD

Sydney said:


> I'm not an ignorant punk, and neither are any of my friends.


Well, It is not a stretch to say that allot of the "Punks" i have met are EXTREMELY ignorant


----------



## acrata4ever

dprogram said:


> . I used to hate being called "Cracker" or "white bread" or Rooty Poot" but now I could give a fuck less.



rooty poot? lol i never heard that whats it mean? yeah in junior high i was the whitest looking in my class. if the latinos gave me shit my bro mans backed me up the other way around my chivatos had my back. i dunno gangs ( if you can call them that we just hung out and smoked weed and drank beer) in florida are divided on territory not race. like there were these rednecks across from me who hated their son playing with this "slow" boy from brazil. and called him monkey etc. then word got out this canadian guy fondled him. and they just went off chased him down drug him out of his car and slammed him several times on an iron gate till it was destroyed. i watched all this in disbelief. and beleive it or not nobody went to jail but the molestor. his land lady wasnt mad about the gate and the rednecks fixed it brought out a welder patched the concrete. i mean theres hate here but not like i seen elsewhere. you talk to your neighbor anyone messes with anyone living on your block you are so there for them. even if you dont like them.


----------



## crazy john

bryanpaul said:


> thats BS......you might not give much power to it...but what happens when an old lady who lived through the civil rights era hears you say it.....or a little kid.......or what happens when your walkin by sydney while she's busking and you say it........ that term is a artifact from some horrible shit in the past....it oughta be buried and forgotten along with the shit it represents


i just dont say it. its a word ive never needed to use to convey a point and i doubt i ever will need to.


----------



## Sydney

Puckett said:


> I dont know what your tlking about. I just dont see the difference in the word nigga and nigger. Its the same fucking word, with the same fucking meaning. And i didnt know if you listen to mad hip hop its ok to say nigga/nigger.
> 
> in my high school there were 10 white people and i heard the word nigger/nigga (still same fucking word) more times than i could count. I hear black people say it more than i do white people. so ok if your with a black guy and a white guy and the black guy says nigger/nigga its ok cuz hes black but if the white guy says it you give him dirty looks and go off on him?
> 
> So now you see these girls going on their little 'Slut walk' they do it to impower themselfs and all that bull shit but they hate to be called sluts. if you hate to be called a slut then why walk in a slut walk with the word slut on you if you hate it so much. its the same damn thing if you go around saying nigga but you hate to be caled or hear the word nigger. its the same damn fucking word!


Im pretty fucking sure you dont hear black kids saying, "whats up my nigger!" lol, get real... its not the same. seriously, black people dont say "Nigger" theres no hard "R" goin on when blacks say it. Does it set blacks back when N.W.A uses the word nigga? Huey of the Black Panthers use to say Nigga, Spike Lee says Nigga, Dead Prez say Nigga, Chuck D of Public Enemy said Nigga... And these are some cool ass niggas, lol. I dont think their setting our people back at all. It may just be something you cant culturaly understand cuz you didnt grow up in a black family or community. And after reading a few of these post I'v decided to stop trying to convince white people that racism is wrong... If you wanna keep saying nigger in 2011, you go right ahead. If you guys wanna live in the past and continue to remind black people of hard times with that one word, go ahead...


----------



## DownandOut

I kind of thought the black folks said nigga instead of nigger the way they say ax for ask and use an "f" sound in place of the "th" sound at the end of words. Oops.


----------



## dprogram

DownandOut said:


> I kind of thought the black folks said nigga instead of nigger the way they say ax for ask and use an "f" sound in place of the "th" sound at the end of words. Oops.


It's what I thought too. Ebonics or whatever. There's a cool line in a Goodie M.O.B. song and the lyrics are here

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/g/goodie mob/the experience_20061468.html

BTW: Goodie M.O.B. are black guys...read the lyrics and get back to me on this with your point of view.

Also one of the best songs I have ever heard that actually takes this issue dead on.


----------



## dprogram

I am by no means advocating racism or the use of derogatory terms by the way.


----------



## katbastard




----------



## katbastard

What a minute, I'm White!


----------



## DownandOut

dprogram said:


> It's what I thought too. Ebonics or whatever. There's a cool line in a Goodie M.O.B. song and the lyrics are here
> 
> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/g/goodie mob/the experience_20061468.html
> 
> BTW: Goodie M.O.B. are black guys...read the lyrics and get back to me on this with your point of view.
> 
> That's awesome. I'm usually pretty down on rap music because it influences people to live beyond their means and just creates more of a separation between races. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## katbastard

Sydney said:


> Does it set blacks back when N.W.A uses the word nigga? Huey of the Black Panthers use to say Nigga, Spike Lee says Nigga, Dead Prez say Nigga, Chuck D of Public Enemy said Nigga... And these are some cool ass niggas, ...


----------



## Puckett

Sydney said:


> Im pretty fucking sure you dont hear black kids saying, "whats up my nigger!" lol, get real... its not the same. seriously, black people dont say "Nigger" theres no hard "R" goin on when blacks say it. It may just be something you cant culturaly understand cuz you didnt grow up in a black family or community. .


 
i guess you didnt read the part in my post where it says i was 1 of 10 white people in my school. And yes the black kids said nigger. i grew up in a community where it was 80% black 10% mexican 5% asain 3% white and 2% other. so dont tell me i dont know because i grew up around it. im not some white bitch from the suburbs.



Sydney said:


> And after reading a few of these post I'v decided to stop trying to convince white people that racism is wrong... If you wanna keep saying nigger in 2011, you go right ahead. If you guys wanna live in the past and continue to remind black people of hard times with that one word, go ahead...



Why does it just have to be white people who need to be 'convinced'? because your statement saying you need to convince white people to stop saying it is racist to me. white people are not the only race to say those words.

your the one who brought up this subject matter and because you are not hearing the opinions that you wanted to hear your going off on a rant. It seams to me that your living in the past. A past that your ancestors were apart of and you never experienced.


----------



## dprogram

The above videos would be funny to me even if I weren't a Rooty Poot ass, White Bread eatin, Cracka mufucka!


----------



## katbastard

Sydney said:


> I'v decided to stop trying to convince white people that racism is wrong... If you wanna keep saying nigger in 2011, you go right ahead. If you guys wanna live in the past and continue to remind black people of hard times with that one word, go ahead...



so far i see more racism spewing from your words then any of these "white" people. i am one person who does not have white guilt. I do not feel sorry for my self that many jews where killed in ww2 and my mother is a native american, and i don't feel sorry for my self that her people where raped, killed and where forced to live on the shittist land in this country. so maybe its time to grow and and face your own issues, and not worry so much about the past. if some one calls you a nigger punch them out. but leave the bitch ass blanket statements in the trash.


----------



## acrata4ever

*1.* *rooty-poot* *
*​ 
A person (usually male) who lacks ability, confidence and/or courage. 
hmm i has a band called slim goody ( a fine lean woman) then i wanted to call the jamaican metal band tackhead but it was already taken. hmm RUDY PUTE i can see it in lights


----------



## acrata4ever

ok can any of you define racist? bigot? racialist? (yes it is a word) 3 different things always lumped together like nazi and fascist.


----------



## bryanpaul

katbastard said:


> so far i see more racism spewing from your words then any of these "white" people. i am one person who does not have white guilt. I do not feel sorry for my self that many jews where killed in ww2 and my mother is a native american, and i don't feel sorry for my self that her people where raped, killed and where forced to live on the shittist land in this country. so maybe its time to grow and and face your own issues, and not worry so much about the past. if some one calls you a nigger punch them out. but leave the bitch ass blanket statements in the trash.


wow.......... that was fuckin stoopid!!!!!!!!! ......


----------



## mylon

I stopped reading after the first few posts, but I have this to say: to all the douchebags who say nigger/etc and claim it is for shock value rather than hate: you are absolutely worthless, in a Carlos Mencia-esque way. They could replace you and millions (billions?) of others with machines that just spew out stupid shit and nobody would notice the difference. Also worth mentioning, if you like Carlos Mencia, you're already dead anyway.


----------



## Dead horse

Honestly and I'm not racist i'm just very open minded. Its a fucking word maybe in another 300 years society will get over itself and the word will become meaningless but until then if you don't like people using that word then punch them in the head or something


----------



## Sydney

bryanpaul said:


> wow.......... that was fuckin stoopid!!!!!!!!! ......


Right?!?! this shits just getting outta hand. I'm done with this thread. I'm sorry if I offended any white people that say Nigger. You guys don't deserver to be disrespected or put down.


----------



## CXR1037

You know what term I hate? African American. You're no more african than I am! (unless you or your immediate family are directly from Africa).

I think I should call myself a Euro-American because my ancestors are from Europe.


----------



## dprogram

Nah Sydney. It's just everyone has their own opinion formed by their own personal experiences. I know I'm not racist but like I said it doesn't bother me that others would feel that way towards me b/c I seriously don't care about ignorant motherfuckers points of view. I can say I'm not too fond of rich people but that stems from the fact that I'm pretty jealous. Just imagine the day when all of society will be so mixed there will be no more of this crap.


----------



## acrata4ever

CXR1037 said:


> You know what term I hate? African American. You're no more african than I am! (unless you or your immediate family are directly from Africa).
> 
> I think I should call myself a Euro-American because my ancestors are from Europe.



you are an african, everyone is. and here are you north euro ancestors
http://diversityiscrap.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/albino2.jpg
alive and well as 22% of the tanzanian population.
peace freckle back (buy sunscreen)


----------



## bryanpaul

acrata4ever said:


> you are an african, everyone is. and here are you north euro ancestors
> http://diversityiscrap.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/albino2.jpg
> alive and well as 22% of the tanzanian population.
> peace freckle back (buy sunscreen)


dood yer tryin to nitpick abot genetics??/... shit dont have anything to do with ancient ancesters...it has to do with rednecks lynching people, amongst less deadly things.... in this country(not too long ago) because of the color of their skin.......it's a shitty werd that folks shouldnt say.......is it that big of a deal to get that?


----------



## acrata4ever

i fully understand bryan my great grandfather was considered colored and couldnt vote in virginia until 1965. and i dont say the word. my family were called clifford indians and guinea ni**ers. read some of my other posts.


----------



## bryanpaul

bryanpaul said:


> dood yer tryin to nitpick abot genetics??/... shit dont have anything to do with ancient ancesters...it has to do with rednecks lynching people, amongst less deadly things.... in this country(not too long ago) because of the color of their skin.......it's a shitty werd that folks shouldnt say.......is it that big of a deal to get that?


oops shouldnt have said "rednecks".....cuz if you follow the family tree back, i guess we'r all rednecks......but nah fer real, i cant believe a thread got put in the 'wastebin" cuz a person is pissed about people saying nigger around her.....yall stoopit


----------



## Ean

sometimes you just need to use common sense. if im hanging out with only white, only strait freinds, then sure, i will call my a freind a nigger faggot, cause i know its a bad word! Just like when i was four, and i would get in trouble for saying the word fart, i began to think that it was funny. but, get this, I have a freind, born in guatamala, who actualy refers to himself as a spic. He said when he first learned the word it sounded to him a a contraction of the word hispanic. that does not mean i will call other hispanic people a spic. It is really a matter of knowing and considering if what you are going to say will hurt the feelings of the people around you. Words can be very powerful. I will not say that I will never use the N word. But if I think it might upset someone, then of course, I will not. but when a drunk white girl calls her best (white) freind a 'niggar faggot', yes, i chuckle a bit. It is also hilarious to me to see a flaming gay dude call his gay buddy a faggot. I mean, come on. Context and common sense. And dont hate people for color. hate people for the unique person that they are INSIDE


----------



## acrata4ever

faggot and spic doesnt designate a color and a position of servitude. for instance a co worker on a ladder will say NAIL NI**ER! GIMME SUM MORE NAILS! or the boss may leave you alone to run things the rest of the day and say BYE YOURE NOW THE HNIC! (head Ni**er in charge) its not just a word its the great american catch all insult. and it hurts everyone and prevents the wheels of progress moving forward. and give privlege to lighter skin. as for the word redneck read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain the redneck army were socialist/anarchists affiliated with the cpusa and iww thats why they wore red bandanas. the redneck army included italian immigrants, and african americans. proud redneck miners fighting for what they beleived in. redneck meant radical like red hat or bohemian reds, or red emma (emma goldman). commie pinkos like woody guthrie lol.


----------



## wokofshame

OK this needs to be taken out of the wastebin.
Whatever mod has put it here is a stupidass POS ni-
disagreement is GOOD, please stop thrashing poular threads, I'm about to quit the forum because of the stupid moderation ongoing


----------



## Ean

can it be semantics generating the mess we're in?


----------



## acrata4ever

MURT said:


> OK this needs to be taken out of the wastebin.
> Whatever mod has put it here is a stupidass POS ni-
> disagreement is GOOD, please stop thrashing poular threads, I'm about to quit the forum because of the stupid moderation ongoing



this thread was banned?


----------



## katbastard

this thread is not banned, a mod moved to the wastebin because it was way off topic, am will remove it from the wastebin as long as every one stays on topic, even me, i got off topic on a rant my self.


----------



## happyearthhomes

All I can say is everyone is a racist no matter the colour of our skin every race hates on another race for some reason imagined or real more people have died due to racism than due to any disease {bubonic plague excepted} Wars have been fought ,genocides commited based all on the misconception that to be different is bad derogatory terms have lasted for millenia and until there is only one language and one color of skin we will always have racism humans are driven by confrontation and unless we meet E.T.s and they are purple we will always be divided by colour and cultural differences


----------



## acrata4ever

All I can say is everyone is a racist no matter the colour of our skin
(a racist is someone who believes that their race (theres only 3) is superior in intelligence and will outshine the other 2 in science. art and achievements.)

every race hates on another race for some reason imagined or real
(how does a bi racial or tri racial hate on another?)

Wars have been fought ,genocides commited based all on the misconception that to be different is bad
(wars are always about economics not misconceptions)

derogatory terms have lasted for millenia and until there is only one language (english?) and one color of skin (white?) we will always have racism

humans are driven by confrontation

(no humans are driven by needs and wants, needs being food clothing and shelter, wants being oil arms, drugs and natural resources bullies are driven by confrontation)

and unless we meet E.T.s and they are purple we will always be divided by colour and cultural differences
( and these superior purple ETs will be called space ni***ers) pfttttt....


----------



## katbastard

(off topic but valid point)
While biological scientists sometimes use the concept of race to make practical distinctions among fuzzy sets of traits, others in the scientific community suggest that the idea of race is often used by the general public[5] in a naive[6] or simplistic way. Among humans, race has no taxonomic significance; all people belong to the same hominid subspecies, _Homo sapiens sapiens_.[7][8][_neutrality is disputed_] Regardless of the extent to which race exists, the word "race" is problematic and may carry negative connotations.[9] Social conceptions and groupings of races vary over time, involving folk taxonomies [10] that define essential types of individuals based on perceived sets of traits. Scientists consider biological essentialism obsolete,[11] and generally discourage racial explanations for collective differentiation in both physical and behavioral traits

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_(classification_of_humans)


----------



## Menyun

yea Racism is never going away afraid to tell ya... you might be able to get your friends to stop using the word out of respect for you but as long as people are different it will exist. Personally I dont get it... I'm white and grew up in a mostly native/ black comunity I'm been called every white trash word under then sun it doesn't bother me, but nigger seems to set blacks on fire.. You were never a slave, your grand parents weren't ever even slaves so fucking get over yourself. Your enpowering the word by reacting to it the way you do. I'm not even racist but If a man of color pisses me off thats one of the first words to pop out of my mouth just for the fact that I know its a sure fire way to get him just as mad as me and ready to fight.


----------



## dprogram

Ean said:


> sometimes you just need to use common sense. if im hanging out with only white, only strait freinds, then sure, i will call my a freind a nigger faggot, cause i know its a bad word! Just like when i was four, and i would get in trouble for saying the word fart, i began to think that it was funny. but, get this, I have a freind, born in guatamala, who actualy refers to himself as a spic. He said when he first learned the word it sounded to him a a contraction of the word hispanic. that does not mean i will call other hispanic people a spic. It is really a matter of knowing and considering if what you are going to say will hurt the feelings of the people around you. Words can be very powerful. I will not say that I will never use the N word. But if I think it might upset someone, then of course, I will not. but when a drunk white girl calls her best (white) freind a 'niggar faggot', yes, i chuckle a bit. It is also hilarious to me to see a flaming gay dude call his gay buddy a faggot. I mean, come on. Context and common sense. And dont hate people for color. hate people for the unique person that they are INSIDE



Awesome.


----------



## Puckett

acrata4ever said:


> All I can say is everyone is a racist no matter the colour of our skin
> (a racist is someone who believes that their race (theres only 3) is superior in intelligence and will outshine the other 2 in science. art and achievements.)
> 
> every race hates on another race for some reason imagined or real
> (how does a bi racial or tri racial hate on another?)
> 
> Wars have been fought ,genocides commited based all on the misconception that to be different is bad
> (wars are always about economics not misconceptions)
> 
> derogatory terms have lasted for millenia and until there is only one language (english?) and one color of skin (white?) we will always have racism
> 
> humans are driven by confrontation
> 
> (no humans are driven by needs and wants, needs being food clothing and shelter, wants being oil arms, drugs and natural resources bullies are driven by confrontation)
> 
> and unless we meet E.T.s and they are purple we will always be divided by colour and cultural differences
> ( and these superior purple ETs will be called space ni***ers) pfttttt....



way to put words in someones mouth.
Lets not forget that we are all human.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVSOOBQB6I0


----------



## acrata4ever

my bad but hes openly said hes a seperatist delete it


----------



## happyearthhomes

Much as this thread has proved my statement that humans thrive on confrontation. I will state I am an equal opportunity rascist if you fit the stereo type I will call it out. If you you dont like it you can suck my dick cause I think rascism is hillarious all it is is a way for one group to feel superior to another group and most rascist stereotypes are funny. -- racial slurs removed by moderator ---


----------



## acrata4ever

spic, kike, fag, dike, raghead, daego, mic, redneck, polack, chink are not races 

everyone is a bigot everyone hates something, someone, creed or ideal, not everyone is a racist not everyone lives to be stupid.


----------



## trash diver

Things get passed from generation to generation,its up to us to decide what we give the future.


----------



## acrata4ever

exactly trash and thats why i say something or nothing changes. for instance we once talked bible talk thee, thine and thou fuckin renfest mullet talk etc. we dont say man any more or groovy but we still say cool (kewel) yeah i would like 30s jazz talk to come back, yeah i would like to see 70s ebonics come back. yeah 50s talk like whats shakin man. but its not. if you use this word your a fucktard with cronic ni**eritis on the brain. end of story its not new its old hat move ahead think of a better insult.


----------



## Pheonix

I'm not racist but I'm an american and I value everyone's right to have their own opinions. the only way to put an end to racism is to put an end to civil liberties and force everyone to have the same opinion on everything. if we ban racism then you will also go to prison because you seem to hate racist fucks with as much intensity as they hate you. what makes your hatred any better than theirs? do you realize forcing someone to believe in your opinion is one step closer to fascism? I don't like hearing the N word but I believe every american has the right to speak their mind and if they did away with people's rights to speak their mind then after they ban racism they will set their sights on punk music and anti-government speech and just about everything we talk about on this site. do you want matt pist to go to prison for creating a website that allows people to speak their mind?


----------



## acrata4ever

you have no freedom of speech http://law.justia.com/codes/west-virginia/2009/61/61-1-6.html


----------



## acrata4ever

it gets lame hearing an australian say bloody 5o times in a sentence, it gets lame hearing rudi guiliana say 911 500 times in a speech and the N word is lame.


----------



## CXR1037

"bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch.
nigga nigga nigga nigga nigga.
and FUCK you if you don't like it."

NWA, last real punk band ever am i right?


----------



## makan kotoran

bloody what bloody the bloody fuck are ya bloody tryna bloody say Acrata4bloodyeva.
that's bloody horse piss mate.


----------



## Joey5639

for me, i do whatever i have to do to keep it peaceful around me... i don't personally have a problem with the word (my dad is black) i believe we put power behind words and it doesn't HAVE to be that big of a deal ... but it's not that hard for me to NOT say it since i know it causes other people to feel uncomfortable... #whateverworks


----------



## L.C.

I don't get my panties in a bunch when someone calls me a cracker. As said before: Dumb thread.


----------



## hobogestapo

really? does anyone think that by changing it to the n-word it magically gives it another meaning. stop putting words in other peoples heads.


----------

